# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الأدب الإسلامي >  ابن كناسة يرثي خاله إبراهيم بن أدهم الزاهد!

## أبوعاصم أحمد بلحة

كتب ابن كناسة (وهو شاعر وأديب ومن رواة الحديث الموثقين) يرثي خاله إبراهيم بن أدهم الزاهد الشهير :
رأيتك لا يكفيك ما دونه الغنى ... وقد كان يكفي دونَ ذاك ابنَ أدهما


تخلى منَ الدنيا وكان بمنظر ... ومستمعٍ فيها أنيقٍ وأَنْعُمَا


وكان يرى الدنيا صغيراً عظيمها ... وكان لأمرِ اللهِ فيها مُعظماَ


وللحلم سلطان على الجهل عنده *** فما يستطيع الجهل أن يترمرما 


أخاف الهوى حتى تجنبهُ الهوى ... كما اجتنبَ الجاني الدم الطالبَ الدما


يُشيع الغنى في الناسِ إنْ مسه الغنى ... ويلقى به البأساء عيسى ابن مريما


وأكثرُ ما تلقاهُ في القومِ صامتاً ... فإنْ قالَ بذ القائلينَ وأفحما


يُرى مستكينا خاضعا متواضعا *** وليثا إذا لاقى الكتيبة ضيغما 


على الجدث الغربي من آل وائل *** سلام وبرٌّ ما أبر وأكرما


وما أجمل قوله (( أخاف الهوى حتى تحنبه الهوى )) وفي رواية (أهان الهوى حتى تجنبه الهوى) .

د/حاتم العوني.

----------

